

Dolphin Progress Report: July 2015 - madez
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2015/08/01/dolphin-progress-report-july-2015/

======
Others
I'm always eager to read these progress reports. It is amazing how interesting
it is to read about the kind of bugs they face, and how they were diagnosed
and fixed. Can anyone recommend other open source projects that do this sort
of writeup?

~~~
foldor
PCSX2, the PS2 emulator has recently started doing this. mGBA has also been
creating some excellent writeups.[1]

[https://endrift.com/mgba/2015/06/27/cycle-counting-
prefetch/](https://endrift.com/mgba/2015/06/27/cycle-counting-prefetch/)

------
louithethrid
First Exploration-ship with ulifted clients launches towards shallow cluster?

